# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Ֆուտբոլ` ճաղերից այն կողմ

## moj

Կարծում եմ այս մասին քչերը գիտեն:
Կարծում եմ բավականին լավ միջոցառում է, խնդրում եմ կարդացեք

«Կոշ» և «Էրեբունի» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկների դատապարտյալների ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումն այսօր ավարտվեց ընկերական հաշվով` 1:1: Խաղը կայացավ մայրաքաղաքի «Էրեբունի» մարզադաշտում: Նմանատիպ առաջին ֆուտբոլային խաղն անցկացվել էր օգոստոսին` «Աբովյան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի անչափահաս դատապարտյալների մասնակցությամբ: 

Այսօր խաղադաշտում դատապարտյալների հարազատների հետ յուրաքանչյուր հիմնարկի ղեկավարություն ևս «ցավում էր» իր հիմնարկի խաղացողների համար: 

Ի դեպ, խաղը դատում էին պրոֆեսիոնալ մարզիչներ` Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայից: 

ՀՀ ԱՆ Քրեակատարողական վարչության պետ Աշոտ Մարտիրոսյանը կարծում է, որ դատապարտյաների համար, սա շատ կարևոր է, ըստ նրա, դատապարտյալները ոգևորությամբ մի քանի ամիս պարապել ու սպասել են այս խաղին: 

Այսօրվա խաղում հաղթող թիմը պետք է հանդիպեր «Սևան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի թիմի հետ, սակայն 1:1 հաշվի պարագայում որոշումը մնաց Քրեակատարողական վարչության ղեկավարությանը: 

Թիմերից յուրաքանչյուր լավ խաղացող որպես մրցանակ վաստակեց մեկ շաբաթյա արձակուրդ: 

Ֆուտբոլային խաղը նախաձեռնել էր ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարությունը, նախարար Գևորգ Դանիելյանի աջակցությամբ: Օժանդակել էին Քրեակատարողական վարչությունը, «Աջակցության դատապարտվածներին» հիմնադրամը, Էրեբունի համայնքի ղեկավարությունը, և «Էրեբունի» սպորտդպրոցը: 

Խաղին ներկա էին ՀՀ ԱՆ Քրեակատարողական վարչության պետ Աշոտ Մարտիրոսյանը, Էրեբունի և Նուբարաշեն  համայնքի առաջին ատյանի դատարանի նախագահ Արթուր Օհանյանը, Էրեբունի համայնքի ղեկավար Մհեր Սեդրակյանը:

Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

Միևնույն ժամանակ տեղեկացնեմ, որ սեպտեմբերի 27-ին, ժամը երեքին կրկին  «Էրեբունի» մարզադաշտում տեղի է ունենալու նոր հանդիպում` «Սևան» և «Աբովյան» բանտերի դատապարտյալների միջև, որի մասին տեղեկատվություն կարելի է ստանալ ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարության ինտերնետային էջից:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ասեմ, որ շատ հետաքրքիր ու ուրախացնող լուր հայտնեցիք: Լավ կլինի, որ բանտարկյալներին /իհարկե ոչ մանյակներին/ շատ չմեկուսացնեն հասարակությունից: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ կարծում, բայց արժի, որ բանտարկյալները հնարավորություն ունենան խաղալու նաև ազատ մարդկանց /օրինակ պետական հիմնարկների աշխատողների/ հետ: Զգալով, որ իրենց չեն արհամարհում` նրանք ավելի կոգևորվեն, արդեն իրենց համար կյանքը ավելի պայծառ ու լուսավոր կլինի:

----------


## moj

> Ասեմ, որ շատ հետաքրքիր ու ուրախացնող լուր հայտնեցիք: Լավ կլինի, որ բանտարկյալներին /իհարկե ոչ մանյակներին/ շատ չմեկուսացնեն հասարակությունից: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ կարծում, բայց արժի, որ բանտարկյալները հնարավորություն ունենան խաղալու նաև ազատ մարդկանց /օրինակ պետական հիմնարկների աշխատողների/ հետ: Զգալով, որ իրենց չեն արհամարհում` նրանք ավելի կոգևորվեն, արդեն իրենց համար կյանքը ավելի պայծառ ու լուսավոր կլինի:


Իմ ունեցած տվյալներով, դատապարտյալները ժամանակին ֆուտբոլ են խաղացել բանտի աշխատողների հետ և հաղթել են վերջիններիս:

----------


## moj

|28.09.2007| 3:1 ՀԱՇՎՈՎ ՀԱՂԹԵՑ ՀՀ ԱՆ «ՍԵՎԱՆ» Ք/Հ-Ի ԴԱՏԱՊԱՐՏՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ԹԻՄԸ 

Ինչպես արդեն տեղեկացրել էինք, սեպտեմբերի 27-ին, «Էրեբունի» մարզադաշտում տեղի ունեցավ ՀՀ ԱՆ «Սևան» և «Աբովյան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկների դատապարտյալների ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումը: Այս անգամ ևս խաղն անցավ մեծ ոգևորությամբ և բարձր կազմակերպվածությամբ: Խաղի հենց առաջին իսկ րոպեներից նկատվում էր երկրպագուների ոգևորությունը, որն արտահայտվում էր բացականչություններով և անդադար ծափահարություններով:
ՀՀ ԱՆ քրեակատարողական վարչության պետ, արդարադատության գեներալ-մայոր Աշոտ Մարտիրոսյանի հավաստմամբ, մրցաշարի ավարտից հետո, լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ-դատապարտյալներին տրամադրվելու է կարճաժամկետ արձակուրդ: Հավանաբար սա էր այն շարժառիթներից մեկը, որ ֆուտբոլիստ-դատապարտյալները իրենց չէին խնայում` խաղը հետաքրքիր, արդյունավետ և հաղթական անցկացնելու համար:
Հանդիպման առաջին խաղակեսում գրանցվեց 1:1 հաշիվ, իսկ արդեն երկրորդում, «Սևան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի թիմը տարավ 3:1 հաշվով հաղթանակ:
Ֆուտբոլային խաղը նախաձեռնել էր ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարությունը, նախարար Գևորգ Դանիելյանի աջակցությամբ: Օժանդակել էին Քրեակատարողական վարչությունը, «Աջակցության դատապարտվածներին» հիմնադրամը, Էրեբունի համայնքի ղեկավարությունը և «Էրեբունի» սպորտդպրոցը:

Աղբյուրը` ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարություն

----------


## moj

|02.10.07| Մամուլի հաղորդագրություն 
2007թ. հոկտեմբերի 4-ին, ժամը 15:00-ին, «Էրեբունի» մարզադաշտում կայանալու է ֆուտբոլային հանդիպում` դատապարտյալների միջև: Այս անգամ հանդիպմանը մասնակցելու են ՀՀ ԱՆ «Էրեբունի» և «Սևան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկների դատապարտյալների թիմերը:
Ֆուտբոլային խաղը նախաձեռնել է ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարությունը, նախարար Գևորգ Դանիելյանի աջակցությամբ: Օժանդակում են ՀՀ ԱՆ քրեակատարողական վարչությունը, «Աջակցություն դատապարտվածներին» հիմնադրամը, Էրեբունի համայնքի ղեկավարությունը և «Էրեբունի» սպորտդպրոցը:
Հիշեցնենք նաև, որ նախորդ հանդիպումը կայացել էր ս.թ. սեպտեմբերի 27-ին «Էրեբունի» մարզադաշտում, որտեղ ՀՀ ԱՆ «Սևան» և ՀՀ ԱՆ «Աբովյան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկների դատապարտյալների խաղում 3:1 հաշվով հաղթանակ էր տարել ՀՀ ԱՆ «Սևան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի դատապարտյալների թիմը:

Աղբյուրը` ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարություն 

Ինչ ե՟ք կարծում, չարժ՟ի ներկա գտնվել այդ հանդիպմանն ու տեսնել դատապարտյալների ֆուտբոլային կարողությունները  :Wink:

----------


## moj

ԴԱՇՏՈՒՄ ԱՆՉԱՓԱՀԱՍ ԴԱՏԱՊԱՐՏՅԱԼՆԵՐՆ ԵՆ


Սպորտը անչափահաս կալանավորներին օգնում է իրենց հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ զգալ: 

Հոկտեմբերի 4-ին «Էրեբունի» մարզադաշտում տեղի ունեցավ առանձնահատուկ ֆուտբոլային հանդիպում, որը էականորեն տարբերվում է սովորաբար անցկացվողներից: Մարզիկները տարբեր հանցագործություններ կատարելու համար ազատազրկման դատապարտված անձինք էին: 

Այս աննախադեպ միջոցառումների սկիզբը դրվել է օգոստոս ամսին, երբ ՀՀ ԱՆ «Աբովյան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի անչափահաս դատապարտյալները, ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարի աջակցությամբ եւ ՀՀ ԱՆ քրեակատարողական վարչության ղեկավարությամբ, ֆուտբոլ խաղացին, որն ավարտվեց 8:7 հաշվով՝ կարմիր համազգեստով ներկայացած թիմի հաղթանակով: Այդ յուրօրինակ ֆուտբոլային խաղը ոգեւորեց ինչպես դատապարտյալներին, այնպես էլ ՀՀ ԱՆ քրեակատարողական վարչության ղեկավարությանը: 

Այժմ միջոցառումն ունի մրցաշարի կարգավիճակ, եւ ՀՀ ԱՆ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկների դատապարտյալներից կազմված թիմերը պարբերաբար մրցում են միմյանց հետ՝ սպորտային միջոցառման կանոններով: 

ՀՀ ԱՆ քրեակատարողական վարչության մամուլի քարտուղար Արսեն Բաբայանի հավաստմամբ, միջոցառումը նպաստում է մասնակիցների մտավոր եւ ֆիզիկական կարողությունների զարգացմանը, ինչպես նաեւ դրական ազդեցություն է ունենում դատապարտյալի ուղղման գործում: Արսեն Բաբայանը տեղեկացրեց նաեւ, որ մրցաշարն ավարտվելու է եզրափակիչ խաղով, որի ավարտից հետո լավագույն մասնակիցը խրախուսվելու է կարճաժամկետ արձակուրդով: 

Երեկ կայացած հերթական հանդիպմանը մասնակցում էին ՀՀ ԱՆ «Էրեբունի» եւ «Սեւան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկների դատապարտյալների թիմերը: Խաղն ավարտվեց 2:1 հաշվով՝ հօգուտ «Էրեբունի» թիմի: Պայքարն ընթացավ պրոֆեսիոնալ հանդիպումներից չտարբերվող ոգեւորությամբ, որն ուղեկցվում էր երկրպագուների ծափողջույններով, պաստառներով, թմբուկներով եւ ոգեւորելու նպատակով աղմուկ բարձրացնող այլ գործիքներով: 

ՀՀ ԱՆ քրեակատարողական վարչության պետ, արդարադատության գեներալ-մայոր Աշոտ Մարտիրոսյանի խոսքերով, սպորտը ազնվացնում է մարդուն, եւ ինքը դրանում համոզվում է՝ դատապարտյալների խաղին հետեւելով, որին վերջիններս մեծ ոգեւորությամբ ու անհամբերությամբ սպասում են: «Դատապարտյալն իրեն հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ է համարում՝ մասնակցելով նմանատիպ միջոցառումների: Դրանք իրենց դրական ազդեցությունն են թողնում ուղղվելու եւ պատասխանատվության զգացումն ավելացնելու գործում»,- համոզված է վարչության պետը: 

Աղբյուրը` «Առավոտ»  օրաթերթ

----------

